# Bill Mathews sissy bar.



## Praster89 (Sep 13, 2019)

Found this high ring Bill Matthews sissy bar today!!!


----------



## unregistered (Sep 13, 2019)

Lucky! Great score! 

I like the looks of the older tall sissy bars. This one came to me from an off brand girls bike then went on a Krate, a 64 ray, now this swingbike. I keep it in the parts bin and transfer it to whatever’s next...


----------



## 60sstuff (Sep 13, 2019)

Yes, those old vintage custom seat struts are very cool.
I have a couple on display.


----------

